# Koozies platten



## CHIZUCK (Aug 11, 2009)

Going to screening some koozies the claspable neoprean type but have a question.
1. Can i just lay then on the stick sprayed platten or do i have to attemp to make a platten that i can slip on the koozie to keep it from moving?


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

We just did 100 of these and just stuck them on the platen (drew a registration area) compensated for the fact that they were puffy on screen offset or if you have a pocket platen, that fits just fine. Raised flash heater to about 8" above so as not to melt the koozie when curing.
PJ


----------



## CHIZUCK (Aug 11, 2009)

When you drew a registration area did you mean just marking where to place the koozie? And the off set for puffyness you rasied the screen from the platten? Just making sure I understand I'm a newbie sorry


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

We are newbies too . We lined up the screen design on the platen, laid a koozie underneath and drew a rectangle around the koozie on the platen (we use platen paper). We could then line up each koozie exactly. We would smoosh it down as flat as possible. We lowered our platen (that's how our unit works) so that we had approximately 1/16th of an inch clearance (this was the hardest part as the koozie is still sort of puffy but we tried to keep it from actually touching the screen). We were somewhat in a hurry to get them done so this was our solution. You might still consider using a pocket platen or something similar to stick inside the koozie. Pocket platen fits it pretty well.
Hope this helps.
PJ


----------



## raw191 (Nov 16, 2008)

I use a pocket attachment. The problem with sticking it is that the top layer (one whole side) can move. especially if you a flashing it. I recomend a pocket attachment or a vastex 4-koozie at once platten. It's about $150 if I remember.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I use a cardboard templete that holds 8 in place.
Feel free to pm me.


----------



## southtexasshirts (Jul 21, 2007)

how long to cure the koozies? got a pocket platen but never really tried it yet.... just flash em? and for how long? thanks....sts


----------



## raw191 (Nov 16, 2008)

I've gotten where I don't even flash them anymore. I just ink them and run them through my small electric conveyor dryer. I use an athletic ink so that it will stick to the poly fabric outsides. Use a really coarse screen count and it'll work fine.


----------



## Crescent (Jul 25, 2009)

Do you mind my asking who you've found to be the best supplier for the neoprene koozie blanks?


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

try blankkoozies.com reasonable quality, reasonable price-but absolutely great to work with. They have helped me out on a couple of occasions.

Go ahead and buy at the larger price break-everyone we have sold to have always wanted more the next week if they are giving them away-everyone wants somethig when it is free.

As for a platen-we use the pocket platen and they run about 100 in 35-40 minutes with poly ink. Easy money. We even started burning a companie's logo when they make other orders on the end of a screen and throwing in a few when they pick up the shirts as a gift-then they usually order more and we already have the screen ready to go.

Sorry for the long story-we have just seemed to have some success with this and wanted to share-others have been kind enough to share with us on occasion.

[email protected]


----------



## pegasus917 (Oct 1, 2010)

I am new here and I have a question. Can I use waterbased ink on the koozies?


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

pegasus917 said:


> I am new here and I have a question. Can I use waterbased ink on the koozies?



Thats a good question, im not sure if the neoprene has the ability to absorb any water?


----------



## pegasus917 (Oct 1, 2010)

I know the neoprene appears to get wet and the water is just a carrier for the pigment. Want the water to evaporate. Guess I will have to try it out and see.


----------



## SeanJB (Apr 21, 2009)

We use a piece of corkboard with 2 sided tape and just stick them in each koozie so they don't puff up. Koozies have been a big hit for us.


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

pegasus917 said:


> I know the neoprene appears to get wet and the water is just a carrier for the pigment. Want the water to evaporate. Guess I will have to try it out and see.



yes please try it out and let me know how it works, i use primarily waterbased inks and id like to know if this is something i can take advantage of...


----------



## pegasus917 (Oct 1, 2010)

doskalata said:


> yes please try it out and let me know how it works, i use primarily waterbased inks and id like to know if this is something i can take advantage of...


  Well I have to report that I have found my niche. I ordered blank collapsible can koozies from blankkoozies.com (great prices quick shipment). I use matsui waterbase ink. Had to think hard about curing. The koozies could be belt dried or use air dry ink. Don't have a dryer nor air dry ink and testing with a heat gun was not the way to go. Had an old one temp toaster oven. I put foil on the rack on lowest position. After testing with a junk koozie, I found with door open (oven holds two koozies at a time) 40 seconds and pull them out. I also took advise from here and marked a paten with sections and that worked really good. Thanks guys for that. I have soaked the finished product and scrubbed it. The ink stays great! I pulled white ink, flash lightly with heat gun, pulled white again on black and red koozies. Did 30 with no issues in no time at all!


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

pegasus917 said:


> Well I have to report that I have found my niche. I ordered blank collapsible can koozies from blankkoozies.com (great prices quick shipment). I use matsui waterbase ink. Had to think hard about curing. The koozies could be belt dried or use air dry ink. Don't have a dryer nor air dry ink and testing with a heat gun was not the way to go. Had an old one temp toaster oven. I put foil on the rack on lowest position. After testing with a junk koozie, I found with door open (oven holds two koozies at a time) 40 seconds and pull them out. I also took advise from here and marked a paten with sections and that worked really good. Thanks guys for that. I have soaked the finished product and scrubbed it. The ink stays great! I pulled white ink, flash lightly with heat gun, pulled white again on black and red koozies. Did 30 with no issues in no time at all!


nice touch with the toaster oven.


----------



## pegasus917 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you! It was truly a brainstorm idea! Now I have to find something else to screen print that will fit in it! Or I can become the Koosie queen! LOL


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

raw191 said:


> I use a pocket attachment. The problem with sticking it is that the top layer (one whole side) can move. especially if you a flashing it. I recomend a pocket attachment or a vastex 4-koozie at once platten. It's about $150 if I remember.



im having a very tough time trying to find this glorious 4-koozie platen? do they still make it or am i better off trying to custom build one?


----------



## pegasus917 (Oct 1, 2010)

I made mine out of hard board and just traced them out for placement according to where I burned the screen. Just spray and stick and print. Re-spray when needed.


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

i built a koozies platen... it is perfect! but lucky for me i have an uncle that works in a fiberboard plant and my moms uncle does wood working... here is the pattern i used

OH on other thing, i had him put a rounded corner on everything and then router the edges so they were round too...


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

yah i figured they'd be pretty easy to make, actually I work at printing plant where we have a Gerber dieboard cutter, iv got to figure out how to get my manager to help me get some platens cut.


----------



## pegasus917 (Oct 1, 2010)

Take a regular platen and tape off four squares with blue tape where the koosies would go. You wouldn't need a special platen at all and you can do four at the same time.


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

yeah you can use a regular platen if you want but good luck flashing or even lifting the screen and getting it back down the same way.... that might work for real small runs but eventually i think youll realize it sux... i thook me 1 koozies to get to work on the platen... its so simple once you have it


----------



## pegasus917 (Oct 1, 2010)

bomber315 said:


> yeah you can use a regular platen if you want but good luck flashing or even lifting the screen and getting it back down the same way.... that might work for real small runs but eventually i think youll realize it sux... i thook me 1 koozies to get to work on the platen... its so simple once you have it


I didn't have any problems when I did them that way and I had to flash them too with white on black and white on red. Guess its just personal preference.


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

im thinking about doing hundreds at a time with multiple colors so it will just be a huge simplification to just slip them on and then off. plus how much could building one cost? like $40 including the cost of the press arm bracket...


----------



## Kiri Katz Tz (Dec 31, 2010)

pegasus917 said:


> Well I have to report that I have found my niche. I ordered blank collapsible can koozies from blankkoozies.com (great prices quick shipment). I use matsui waterbase ink. Had to think hard about curing. The koozies could be belt dried or use air dry ink. Don't have a dryer nor air dry ink and testing with a heat gun was not the way to go. Had an old one temp toaster oven. I put foil on the rack on lowest position. After testing with a junk koozie, I found with door open (oven holds two koozies at a time) 40 seconds and pull them out. I also took advise from here and marked a paten with sections and that worked really good. Thanks guys for that. I have soaked the finished product and scrubbed it. The ink stays great! I pulled white ink, flash lightly with heat gun, pulled white again on black and red koozies. Did 30 with no issues in no time at all!


I know it's been nearly 3 yrs since this was originally posted, but I was wondering which collapsible can koozie did you buy from blankkoozies.com? I'm interested cause I've been asked if I can make koozies and I'm using waterbased inks because I have corn fields on 3 sides of my property. I like the solution you came up with for curing. Thanks ahead of time  ~Kiri


----------



## pegasus917 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes, got them from blankkoozies.com. I am still making them the same way. Hope this helps!


----------



## Kiri Katz Tz (Dec 31, 2010)

pegasus917 said:


> Yes, got them from blankkoozies.com. I am still making them the same way. Hope this helps!


Since they have a couple different ones, I was wondering which one you are using? 
Thanks. 
~Kiri


----------



## pegasus917 (Oct 1, 2010)

Neoprene can koozies available blank in 16 colors


----------



## Kiri Katz Tz (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## Cdbennett84 (Dec 21, 2011)

how big is your design for the koozies?


----------



## Kiri Katz Tz (Dec 31, 2010)

Cdbennett84 said:


> how big is your design for the koozies?


I am working on that right now, nothing more that maybe 2 1/2" wide by maybe 2 to 3 " high. Like I said I'm working on the artwork.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I bought a Koozie Platen from Pacific North CNC or something like that. He took his site down, so don't know if he's still has the CNC equipment. It has spots for 2 or 3 koozies. 

You can also make one. It's not hard. Buy a hard board, and a big sheet of Famica. Cut it with a scroll saw. Glue them together. I than, used the Heat Press, to press the Famica on. Still have it. You can use an Iron if you don't have a heat press. You will need a Permanent Tacking Glue.


----------



## BrianB (Feb 25, 2009)

I did my first order of 300 koozies last night. I used a small pocket attachment and did one at a time. I have a vastex 4 koozie platen but was wondering if anyone had a template they might be able to share. I did find a pdf with dimensions but they don't look to be exact when I tried to recreate in Illustrator.

I decided to go with white poly ink and I didn't have to flash at all.


----------



## greyclothingco (Mar 12, 2014)

I just tried printing water based ink on a neoprene koozie to see what kind of affect it would have (white on purple and white on grey). I wouldn't recommend it if you want really vibrant solid prints, but it does have a kind of cool ghosted, washed out look. The grey koozie did turn out a little bit more solid, but def not the kind of white you get with plastisol. 
I haven't tried washing them, so I'll have to report back. 
Also, I normally just squash them on the pallet and draw lines around it like boomerbabe


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Where did you buy your koozies?


----------



## BrianB (Feb 25, 2009)

selanac said:


> Where did you buy your koozies?


BlankKoozies.com, Your best Source For Wholesale Blank Can & Bottle Koozies

I wish I had more orders for these. Easy job.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Brian, I'll check them out. 

As far as Business, Koozies are great for Events. Cold calling time.


----------



## thelogobiz (Jun 10, 2011)

The best way to print koozies is to let carolinakoozies.com do it. for wholesale call 910-575-4447. Must have resale license


----------

